# Canon pixma mp150 cannot reset after cleaning waste ink absorber



## Heftydogg (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi! 

I was getting the error message that the waste ink absorber was full. I looked around at some sites and figured out how to remove the waste absorber pads, rinse them out and replace them. However, the printer apparently does not have any kind of sensor to tell it that they are clean, you have to reset the error message. I looked up how to do this, but I am having an issue with trying to do this. 
Here are the instructions I am refering to:
Canon MP150

1) With the printer powered off but connected to a power source, press the Power button while pressing and holding the Stop/ Reset button.
2) When the Power LED is lit, press the Stop/Reset button two times while pressing and holding the Power button.
3) When releasing the Power button and the Stop / Reset button (regardless of order), the printer will move into a service mode. (Waiting for menu selection)
4) When the LED lights in green, press the Stop/Reset button 4 times.

Now, maybe i am just being goofy today, but let me tell you what happens for me, and maybe someone can shed some light on this.

step 1, printer is OFF. i press and hold the stop/reset button. i then press the power (on/off) button- printer turns on. on/off button is green and flashing...error code displays.

step 2, i press and hold the power button (on/off) button. i then press the Stop/Reset button. I press the stop/reset button again. i then let go of the power button (on/off) button. the printer goes off. 

the above steps say it should go into service mode, but no matter how many times i try this, the printer always goes off. What am I doing wrong?

Many thanks for any help with this.


----------



## Heftydogg (Mar 17, 2008)

Just FYI Canon Customer support told me nothing can be done but buy a new printer. Problem closed I suppose.


----------



## soneedhelp (Apr 17, 2008)

I have the same problem with my Canon pixma mp150 but I am having real problems excepting that it is the end of a very good printer.


----------



## 2plainjane (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Heftydog,
I had the same problen you did! Kept following the instructions and getting nowhere, the printer just turned off. Must have done it s dozen times or more.
But GOOD NEWS, keep trying, it did work in the end and now I have a working printer.
I held the ON/OFF button down, while holding the Stop/Reset botton down. Look under your finger untill the green LED is on. Then follow the rest of the instructions- press reset button twice, wait a few seconds, and then press it 4 times. (You hold the power button down the whole time.) Then let go of both buttons. Then turn off the printer, it took a while to respond to this. Turn it back on and off you go!! 

I'm stoked!! Hope this helps. :wave:


----------

